# Help Me Pick My Reservations!!!



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay I am going to make 2-3 doe kid reservations from Twin Creeks. I am only looking at the fall breedings. Which ones should I pick?? I am definitely going to pick Brown Betty, being a Non-Pariel daughter.  What what others should I pick. I only want does. I am not interested and bucks from any of the fall breedings. :/

http://twincreeksfarm.com/Kidding%20Schedule.htm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

are you already on their reservation list because this is what they said on the top of that page



> Thanks to everyone for their overwhelming interest in our kids.
> 
> We are currently not taking new reservations as we work to preserve the genetics of some of our old foundation does before they pass on, and ultimately increase our core herd of breeding does by about 10 which will mean more kids available in the future. We are still keeping a waiting list for folks who express interest so please contact us if interested.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I like Brown Betty (bred to CH) & Sea the Stars


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah I did see that, I am still going to contact her and tell her what breedings I am interested in. I think she will at least give me right of first refusal.


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

If you are looking for offspring out of a Non-pareil daughter, check out Pecan Hollow as well. They have a Nonnie daughter named Fudge Love who came in with a gorgeous udder last year and I think they offer doe kids from her as a second freshener for $350.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes I already looked there... The doeling sold.


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh, darn...well, I figured she would go quickly! I got to show Fudge Love in one show ring last year when she was a FF and she is just such a nice doe! Her breeder had multiple goats in that ring and I volunteered to take her in. Afterwards I was tempted not to give her back! :ROFL:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

:greengrin: Actually I have 1st right of refusal on a doe kid from Brown Betty. 
And Sea of Stars is full---she isn't taking anymore, I think. 
I put my name on the list for Brown Betty and Wine & Roses and I got 1st right of refusal on both. 
I think the fancier does out of her most famous does are all taken.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Foolish Heart is a very pretty doeling. 
I don't think I've ever seen her dam Heartburn though----but I think I have seen a daughter and she freshened very nice.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I really like Kissime and Oasis


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Gregory at Beaujest has an adult Nonpareil daughter for sale for $500. She is out of Nonnie and Cassanova. He also has a Fantasea daughter available for the same price.


----------

